
What A Startup Founder Should Be Able To Do [infographic] - michael_fine
http://www.attendly.com/what-a-startup-founder-should-be-able-to-do-an-infographic/?fb_ref=.T9rEhmUqkZA.like&fb_source=home_oneline
======
run4yourlives
I stopped reading at "set up an EC2 instance". That is in no way a requirement
for a startup founder by any stretch of the imagination.

